# Aurora (not Tomy) AFX Super G-Plus



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

How often are these seen new in the sealed box? -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...220954907772?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3371f0547c


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Not too often. I bought that exact car in the same sealed packaging close to 10 years ago and have not seen many since then, at least at shows. Of course I released it from captivity. The Aurora Super G-Plus is an interesting setup and I love those bodies especially when you can find ones with painted decorations instead of the paper.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Not too many people, even some well informed collectors, know anything about these cars - I think of them as Aurora's swan song. I bought one in late '82 or early '83, the hobby shop had a wall covered with them. But when I went back they were all gone and they also told me that Aurora never made a "Super G+"! I've been looking for them ever since and just have not sen too many.

Here's an article I wrote for Toy CaRs & Models magazine:


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Great Article and Great Cars.*

Great article Rich and greetings from Waterford, MI.

I consider the Orange Magnet Aurora G+ Super Chassis Cars to be an underappreciated jewel in the HO slotcar collector world.

I am also a huge fan of the original Aurora G+ Chassis. I have approximately 100 cars using both the 1st generation and 2nd generation chassis w/snap-in axles. Most are mounted on Aurora G+ and Aurora AFX bodies. I have some custom resin and Tomy bodies mounted on them as well. I enjoy tweaking and rebuilding them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Aurora G-Plus was the archetype for all modern inline HO slot cars. I think they are a perfect combination of sticky and slide-y. They also gave us the first broad release of open wheel race cars in HO scale (TJet slim lines were way too limited in selection). My only beef with the G-Plus line was the use of paper stickers. The Super G-Plus version chassis and G-Plus with the snap-in axle actually has pilot holes for lexan body mounting tubes! I love the G-Plus chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah no doubt...

The G + was fairly durable, light, nimble, and fast...all good qualities in a slot car.

Little wonder they retain good value.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Wow, I blew it. I saw it and thought it was the version with the scoop. Now, it looks like the scoopless version which is rare to begin with, to find it new in the unopened pack.... priceless.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow cool article, and thanks for the info, I have the black lotus and a few of the other formula cars, but no magnum, I wish.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

sjracer said:


> Wow, I blew it. I saw it and thought it was the version with the scoop. Now, it looks like the scoopless version which is rare to begin with, to find it new in the unopened pack.... priceless.


No, it's the version with the scoop. It's hard to tell because of the angle of the photo, but if you look very closely you can make out the scoop.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Neat, more people from Michigan :dude: I never had any of these as a kid I had the more common Tyco. So is the Aurora inline family tree like SP 1000, Super Magnatraction, G-plus, Super G-plus? They all look fairly similar to me aside from few different color combos.


----------

